# rain guards



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm considering removing the sunroof rain guard on my 96 200 sx. It really serves no purpose and I think the car would look much cleaner without it. Any ideas. Any who've done this with before and after pics or any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

its more a wind guard than a rain guard. pop that sucker off and see how loud it is driving without it.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

craigqc said:


> its more a wind guard than a rain guard. pop that sucker off and see how loud it is driving without it.


OOOOHHHHHHH, hmmm, maybe it's not worth it then. I didn't even think about it blocking the wind, silly me :hal:


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Yea, if you remove that wind guard you can hear the difference, my sentra didn't have one when I first bought it. Also, my friend had a 98' GTP with a sunroof and no wind guard, aside from being loud it also lead to the sunroof flying off. Apparently if you have the sunroof slightly cracked open at a high rate of speed it can force air under the sunroof and lift it off, at least that was the explanation the Pontiac dealership gave him. So don't drive without a sunroof wind deflector, sunroof slightly cracked open, and at ~120mph down the highway.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The guard was on my car when I bought it new. I removed it two years later. The rubber seal left an impression in the clear coat which I have been unable to remove with rubbing compound. I removed a significant amount of the clear coat, and was afraid that I would get into the color coat and need to repaint the area. 

Lew


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

same here i removed mine and the nasty black stuff still leaves a line on my roof =(


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

jlee1469 said:


> same here i removed mine and the nasty black stuff still leaves a line on my roof =(



Well, although it may make the car look "cleaner" you guys have persuaded me to just leave them on. Seems like to many cons with them removed, thanks guys.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

matcapir said:


> Well, although it may make the car look "cleaner" you guys have persuaded me to just leave them on. Seems like to many cons with them removed, thanks guys.


you could always color match it............no idea how that would look (it may look pretty goofy accualy) but if you have the cash to give it a go why not


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> you could always color match it............no idea how that would look (it may look pretty goofy accualy) but if you have the cash to give it a go why not



already color matched. Black 200..... Still doesn't look right to me though, would rather take it off, but then again, I'm probably the only one who notices it. I see a lot of people on cardomain.com with 200's that don't have any rain/windguards though. I can't usually tell if they have a sunroof or not though. Hmmmm. Anyway, thanks for trying pete.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

maybe there is a way to make is lower instead of tall and weird like it is now. if you can get it closer to the roof and give it a clean sleek look that may help. i cant give you any ideas on how to go about doing this though because i do not have a sunroof to tinker with.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

You could always put it back if you remove it, it's worth a shot if you really want that look, color matching is a good idea 1.6pete, I wish they made clear ones, that could look cool too...


----------

